# New To Wade Fishing



## PThomsen40 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys,
I'm fairly new to wade fishing and just moved out to Clear Lake/Webster area. Willing to drive a fair distance also...are there any good spots to go whether on the weekend or spur of the moment trip before or after work? Anything helps, thanks!


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome to the board and welcome to wade fishing. I have only been wade fishing for about three years, but I have gone to a lot of spots around east and west bay and am willing to share the information Iâ€™ve gathered in my travels and am happy to recommend some spots.

First off, all of the spots I have tried came from the kayak and wade map for Galveston bay complex that you can buy at academy or most big bait shops. I started off on their recommendations for the time of year and the area and did not have the same success based on the information depicted on the map, but I did find other success.

My all time, year-round, go-to spot is San Luis Pass. Take a floating net, life preserver, or sealed 1 gallon bottle of air so IF (big if) you get in a situation with the current, you can float your way to safety; people that swim in the pass or the gulf side of the pass die every year. But, you should only be wading on the bay side and shouldnâ€™t have any problems.

I will take artificials out there (Gulp!, chickenboys, and mirrolures) and nail reds, trout, sheepshead, black drum, and flounder all year long (obivously different times of the year will produce different species in bigger size and number). It seems to produce very well with stronger tidal movement and storm systems overhead.

Place number 2 is Texas City Dike. If you go out there and look to your left you will drive and see sand bars. Wading in and around these as well as the left shoreline can be very, very productive. Only downside: It costs five bucks to get out there during daylight.

Last place Iâ€™ll share is Sea Wolf Park. If you go out to sea wolf and park all the way to the right, you will see a slight rock slope down to the water and pretty okay fishing most of the year around the rocks and down that shoreline. However! Sea Wolf is absolutely gang busters for flounder after the first cold front of the winter. The only downsides are the cost of admission 24hrs and the crowd.

Iâ€™m sure I told you a bunch of stuff you already know, but I recommend buying the map and doing your own trial and error, especially around the clear lake area because I have never fished around there. Tight Lines!

M. Fisherman


----------



## cherrob123 (Nov 15, 2013)

If you want to try and wade East Bay, try the Gulf side of Rollover Pass. Great surf spot. Across East Bay from Rollover is Frozen Point in the Anahuac Wildlife Refuge. You can drive on the refuge and there are great wading spots on Frozen Point. If you like crabbing, there are dozens of great crabbing spots along the way to Frozen point. Lots of canals with locks. Crab stack up there very nicely and lots of folks make a day out of it.

On West Bay, any place West of Sea Isle that has bay access is very productive. Between SLP and Sea Isle is a huge condo complex. The bay stays shallow there at about 200 yds out. Good trout action there in the fall and winter. You can park on the public street in the complex and walk right in. You won't be the only one. 

If you like fishing with live bait, Anahuac is out of the question unless your bait bucket has an aerator. Rollover has good bait camps and on West Bay, there is a bait camp on the north side of the highway just West of Jamaica Beach. They always have shrimp. They don't open until 6 though and the lady who owns it can be pretty crabby in the morning...lol, West End Marina in Sea Isle is a great bait camp but they will run out of live shrimp very early in the morning due to the heavy traffic. The Sand Bar is a great place for a cool drink after a hot morning of wading.

I'm not sure of any other bait camps West of Sea Isle without going over the toll bridge.


----------



## PThomsen40 (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow. Thanks a lot guys. I've only really wade fished down in Bolivar and McCollum Park. McCollum Park I had a fair amount of luck with some large trout. I'd just start at the front of the park and walk down to the spillway...from there you can kind of hike your way back to your vehicle. I enjoyed it quite a bit though. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Another spot close to home is the flats along Todville Rd in Seabrook. The only downside is that it has gotten harder to find places to park legally. I haven't fished that area in years, but always caught at least a flounder or two there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

mysteryfisherman said:


> Welcome to the board and welcome to wade fishing. I have only been wade fishing for about three years, but I have gone to a lot of spots around east and west bay and am willing to share the information Iâ€™ve gathered in my travels and am happy to recommend some spots.
> 
> First off, all of the spots I have tried came from the kayak and wade map for Galveston bay complex that you can buy at academy or most big bait shops. I started off on their recommendations for the time of year and the area and did not have the same success based on the information depicted on the map, but I did find other success.
> 
> ...


These are all good spots for those of us without boats. The only thing that I can add is that the surf, when it gets green to the beach, can be outstanding. Find the bait and you'll find the fish!!


----------

